# Apache2 beim Booten Starten (xinetd!?)



## Mik3e (24. September 2005)

Guten Morgen,

Habe folgendes Problem:
SUSE 9.3 mit Apache2. Läuft gut, muss den httpd2 aber immer manuell starten (rcapache2 start).

Der Dienst wird für gewöhnlich vom xinetd gestartet, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, welchen Dienst ich in Yast unter xinetd dann einbinden muss (genaue Syntax!?).

Vielleicht hat irgendwer einen Tipp für mich,
Danke im Voraus,
Ciao,
Mike


----------

